# Still a longtail??



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Mackerel, mackerel, mackerel....

That's all I have on the brain lately when I think of yaking. Well until today that is..
Launched at first light with Grahame and on the first drop of the bait jig I pulled up a yakka just out from the headland. 
It wasn't the slimy I was hoping for but it was something to troll while I was searching for a few.

We arrived down to the live bait grounds and had a bit of a nose around but there wasn't much showing on the sounder. Grahame reckoned he'd seen a big tuna jump at one stage close to the headland, all I saw was a bit of silver airborne. It could have being anything from where I was. Because we were in only 6mts or so of water I only had enough line out so my livey couldn't snag the bottom. We were struggling big time to get anymore live bait.

Out of the blue my rod buckled in the holder and the drag started screaming. It swung the yak so fast it was ridiculous. At first I thought mackerel but when the fish proceeded to just get faster and faster I knew I'd hooked something different. I couldn't get over the power of the fish and the bow wave either side of the yak.

I was nearly spooled twice and towed for what seemed like forever.This was some freight train!! After the second huge run the fish came at me and I wound as fast as I could praying it was still connected.. Sure enough it was still there and the rod loaded up like never b4. The went deep( at this stage it was around 20mtrs deep) and started circling. I'm not sure how long had passed by but I'd got it close to the yak b4 it bolted for the horizon again. Finally after regaining the lost line and trying to get the fish up for a look it came all too easy. I was blown away by the size of the fish looking up at me. It was a floating keg! And it's tail was barely hanging on from where a shark had just had a crack at it. There was blood everywhere!!!

I couldn't help but think the shark would come back for the rest but lucky for me there was no sign of it. It was some job to pull aboard. My gaf kept bouncing off it and I ended up just grabbing its mouth/ gills I'm not sure exactly what but I skull draged it onto my lap. Wow... My first longtail!! What a magnificent fish.



















It weighed in at 17.4kg. 
If I take my right hand off the tail will dangle :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

wow some fish for your first LT
well done


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I won't forget that fight anytime soon


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Great fish. Its reports like this that keep us spending all that cash and time in hope.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats mate a fantastic result.


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome fish! Certainly a better way to get one in at coffs than walking them over mutton bird island!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Very helpfull of the shark. That's a real nice fish and yes, I think it still counts as a longtail.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ninth post Alangoggin and you lad a monster LTT? Gawd!

Actually, congratulations! You were very lucky the shark slowed him down but didn't take the lot. Otherwise you might have been there for quite a while longer (over an hour's fight is not uncommon for one that size).


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done, Alan (?)...

Lucky with the shark on two counts... 1 that he trimmed the tuna's tail, and 2 that he didn't come back... that could have become very interesting...

I bet you were thinking hard about the latter!

Great one, specially for your first.

Jimbo


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats on a great catch they have amazing power and stamina. Lucky with the sharkey would have been interesting if it came back for a second taste


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

I gotta admit I was Bricking it thinking about the shark coming back for more when I was trying to get it out of the water. That part seemed to be as long as the fight. In the pic where the fish is on its side there was just a constant streem of blood soaking into my pants. I was too paranoid at that stage to keep holding it over board but at the same time was wondering how tasty I would be to a shark after soaking up all that tuna blood. Lucky for me he never returned..

Thanks again for the complements, it's great to be able to share a good fishy tale instead of reading them all the time.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

You will have to show Salitcrak how its done hehehe..


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Epic, that is a great report and what a fish.
Glad the shark didn't manage to cash in on all your hard work.


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Great fish there mate congrats


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Louis said:


> Awesome fish! Certainly a better way to get one in at coffs than walking them over mutton bird island!


Haha nah I reckon one LBG is way better even the big walk ins and outs with heavy fish. One off the rocks is equal to 5 in the yak 
Nice fish mate


----------

